# Gaggia shorting house fuse box



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I took the boiler out of my Classic yesterday to clean it, reassembled today and when I turn it on it trips the RCD fuse in my house fuse box.

In the process of removing the boiler I do believe a small amount of water drained out onto the power unit, and possibly the pump, but I have taken it out, dried it and cleaned it.

I've also checked for any exposed wires and all seems how it was (had some pictures to check against).

Is it possible I've broken or damaged the thermal fuse that sits on top of the boiler? If so would this trip the RCD fuse?

I've gone over the PID wiring and controller box and all seems good.

Any help will be massively appreciated as I'm without an espresso machine again!!!

(Side note - Aluminium boilers are an extremely bad idea in general...stupid Gaggia).


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

i can give you a tip, but cant post it on here as could be liable for injury. mail me at [email protected] and i will tell you. will likely be moisture on the boiler terminal


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks very much for the advice gaggiamanualservice.

Problem completely resolved


----------

